# Snowblower Shoule Inverted



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

$1500 for this Shoule Inverted Snowblower. Get your feet with this blower or use as a spare. Good to go.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What's the width of this unit?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

92"


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Item has been sold


----------

